# Trouble registering on Padron and with a Doctor



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

I know these things can be difficult in Spain with requirements varying from place to place, and day to day, but are there any guidelines on registering on the Padron and with a doctor.

So far my daughter has been unable to register on the Padron as they want a copy of a utility bill in her name. Unfortunately she can not produce this, as gas is the bottled variety and the landlords at both flats she has rented prefer to keep the bills in their name to ensure they are paid on time, and she just pays them. She uses PAYG mobile/ broadband so can't show a phone bill registered to her name and address either.

Unfortunately, she doesn't seem to be able to register with a doctor, without first being registered on the padron. She needed a doctor this week and received very prompt treatment as an "emergency" case, but sooner or later everyone needs a doctor for something which cannot really be termed as an emergency.


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

brocher said:


> I know these things can be difficult in Spain with requirements varying from place to place, and day to day, but are there any guidelines on registering on the Padron and with a doctor.
> 
> So far my daughter has been unable to register on the Padron as they want a copy of a utility bill in her name. Unfortunately she can not produce this, as gas is the bottled variety and the landlords at both flats she has rented prefer to keep the bills in their name to ensure they are paid on time, and she just pays them. She uses PAYG mobile/ broadband so can't show a phone bill registered to her name and address either.
> 
> Unfortunately, she doesn't seem to be able to register with a doctor, without first being registered on the padron. She needed a doctor this week and received very prompt treatment as an "emergency" case, but sooner or later everyone needs a doctor for something which cannot really be termed as an emergency.


Dont they accept a rental contract?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

brocher said:


> I know these things can be difficult in Spain with requirements varying from place to place, and day to day, but are there any guidelines on registering on the Padron and with a doctor.
> 
> So far my daughter has been unable to register on the Padron as they want a copy of a utility bill in her name. Unfortunately she can not produce this, as gas is the bottled variety and the landlords at both flats she has rented prefer to keep the bills in their name to ensure they are paid on time, and she just pays them. She uses PAYG mobile/ broadband so can't show a phone bill registered to her name and address either.
> 
> Unfortunately, she doesn't seem to be able to register with a doctor, without first being registered on the padron. She needed a doctor this week and received very prompt treatment as an "emergency" case, but sooner or later everyone needs a doctor for something which cannot really be termed as an emergency.


yes you do need a copy of the padrón for the doctors - but she really should be able to get on the padrón with her rental contract

in 8.5 years we've never had utility bills in our name - but we've always been on the padrón

in fact, only 2 weeks ago I went & changed our address for the padrón & took my rental contract

they also wanteed photocopies of our passports & asked for copies of our resident certs- I happend to have those with me, but I got the impression that it would have been OK if I hadn't - it was the photo ID they really wanted


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Yep - rental contract will do it. As landlords, we get asked this all the time - not been an issue yet.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Grrr, no, she's taken her rental contract, employment contract, NIE, passport, etc. but they want something like a utility bill, in her name, at the address. 

No matter to her really if she wasn't on the Padron - but really needs to be registered with a doctor.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

brocher said:


> Grrr, no, she's taken her rental contract, employment contract, NIE, passport, etc. but they want something like a utility bill, in her name, at the address.
> 
> No matter to her really if she wasn't on the Padron - but really needs to be registered with a doctor.


that's ridiculous - & not legal either, I'm sure - since she's paying NI through her job she's entitled to use the healthcare & if she can't get that without the padrón...........


I'd go see a gestor tbh - they usually have some enchufe  & it shouldn't cost much


otoh is there a 'foreigners help desk/facility' at the ayuntamiento?



we've just got one of these - it has upset a few interpreters who were charging afortune for doing bu&&er all


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Maybe if she gets a letter from her landlord, stating she is the tenant and she pays the rent and bills which are in his name on a regular basis.
Does your daughter have a bank account here? with statements arriving to the address maybe they would accept that, if not perhaps she could open an account and have her wages paid into it.
Good luck with this, it must be worrying.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

fergie said:


> Maybe if she gets a letter from her landlord, stating she is the tenant and she pays the rent and bills which are in his name on a regular basis.
> Does your daughter have a bank account here? with statements arriving to the address maybe they would accept that, if not perhaps she could open an account and have her wages paid into it.
> Good luck with this, it must be worrying.



Great minds..... I just emailed her suggesting a bank statement with all personal info tippexed out! 

Think it might also be worth asking the landlord to write a letter.

I think half the problem is that young ones, in rude health, don't worry about these things. They just let them slip as you can't trot back and fore to an office that's only open while you're at work. 

Time for nagging mother mode, I think.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

This happened to us in our first house. We got a letter from our landlady who, conveniently had a daughter who worked in the Ayuntamiento, so that solved that!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Isn't your daughter in Marbella?
If so, click the link on this page to *Information regarding municipal residential registration *and print out the page to take with her when she goesBuscar
There is states the documents accepted, one of then being the rental contract.
And... here's a link to the oficina de extranjeros in Marbella
http://www.marbella.es/ayuntamiento...:oficina-de-extranjeros-de-marbella&catid=105


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Isn't your daughter in Marbella?
> If so, click the link on this page to *Information regarding municipal residential registration *and print out the page to take with her when she goesBuscar
> There is states the documents accepted, one of then being the rental contract.


:clap2:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

We had no problems doing this at the Marbella Town Hall and have no utility bills in our name. We just took 300 copies of our rental contract, a bank statement and the electric bill in the landlords name. All went through without any problems - they are very helpful in there! Remember that you will need a printed copy of the padron as they don't give you that by default, you have to pay a few euros* for that honour and in typical Spanish style you need a bit of paper from the man downstairs, take a trip up some stairs to the cashier person, pay them some coins, take a trip downstairs, jump the queue to get back to the person you spoke to and they will print it out

*unless you have a very cute newborn, then you get it for free it seems


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Isn't your daughter in Marbella?
> If so, click the link on this page to *Information regarding municipal residential registration *and print out the page to take with her when she goesBuscar
> There is states the documents accepted, one of then being the rental contract.
> And... here's a link to the oficina de extranjeros in Marbella
> Oficina de Extranjeros de Marbella



Thanks ever so much, that's exactly the information I was looking for. Surely producing a copy of this should help.:clap2:


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

ShinyAndy said:


> We had no problems doing this at the Marbella Town Hall and have no utility bills in our name. We just took 300 copies of our rental contract, a bank statement and the electric bill in the landlords name. All went through without any problems - they are very helpful in there! Remember that you will need a printed copy of the padron as they don't give you that by default, you have to pay a few euros* for that honour and in typical Spanish style you need a bit of paper from the man downstairs, take a trip up some stairs to the cashier person, pay them some coins, take a trip downstairs, jump the queue to get back to the person you spoke to and they will print it out
> 
> *unless you have a very cute newborn, then you get it for free it seems


Thanks Andy, sounds like it's just a case of bad luck with the wrong memeber of staff but, no way, she says is it worth having a baby just to get registered - no matter how cute :bathbaby:

PS. is this cute baby a he or a she?


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2012)

brocher said:


> Thanks Andy, sounds like it's just a case of bad luck with the wrong memeber of staff but, no way, she says is it worth having a baby just to get registered - no matter how cute :bathbaby:
> 
> PS. is this cute baby a he or a she?


Having a cute baby (it's a he) seems to get you everywhere so might just be worth it


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

So she goes back today to exact same office, with exact same documents .......and is all signed up for padron within 10 minutes!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

brocher said:


> So she goes back today to exact same office, with exact same documents .......and is all signed up for padron within 10 minutes!!


:clap2:


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

brocher said:


> So she goes back today to exact same office, with exact same documents .......and is all signed up for padron within 10 minutes!!


Aah ! the Funcionario ! Now where's that you tube clip ?:confused2:


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> :clap2:


Slow clap to the authorities maybe


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Aah ! the Funcionario ! Now where's that you tube clip ?:confused2:


You live dangerously, don't you? You know that xabia's on line!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Aah ! the Funcionario ! Now where's that you tube clip ?:confused2:


:boxing::fencing::whip::rant::fish:


Pesky Wesky said:


> You live dangerously, don't you? You know that xabia's on line!


:yo:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> :boxing::fencing::whip::rant::fish:
> 
> 
> :yo:



:d:d:d


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

:bolt: :behindsofa:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> Aah ! the Funcionario ! Now where's that you tube clip ?:confused2:








 I'll get me coat

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

:behindsofa:

What time is the execution set for xabiachica???

:rip:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> :behindsofa:
> 
> What time is the execution set for xabiachica???
> 
> :rip:


as soon as I finish my class this morning


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

The only new sign in our 'oficina de extranjeros' this morning informs you that you need to make an appointment via the internet before yo can register a baby! The receptionist was busy so I couldn't be bothered to wait & ask what was the situation re: registration. Hardly anyone in the place ,either.


----------

